# My Sooty Palomino *PICS*



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Hello there! I thought I would share my 2.5 yr old little filly, which is a sooty palomino. Before I got her I never heard of the sooty term or gene. Always heard of chocolate palomino but that was it. She isn't an obvious sooty but seeming to show more as the months go by.
I got her in April of this year 2012 with little bits of silver and black hairs in her mane and tail, mostly in her tail. Now 6 months later, her tail is just about 60%+ black. Her coat has gone from her light cream winter baby coat to a very pretty golden dappled summer coat. 
Here are some pictures 
April 2012 the day I found her (sorry tail isn't very visible)...








April 2012 1st week home and 1st time saddled...you can see a bit of the silver/black in her tail...








Two months later...better view of the tail and it's darkening...








And now, Oct. 15, 2012, (also my 1st attempt at plaiting and into a french braid)...








I'm always excited to watch development and change and I am getting both with her. From growing up and filling out to changing colors, just thought I'd share


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, your mare is gorgeous!!


----------



## BrieannaKelly (May 31, 2012)

Remali said:


> Welcome to the forum, your mare is gorgeous!!


Thank you very much! 
I'm finding a ton of helpful threads and topics here, it's great!


----------



## SeamusCrimin (Oct 1, 2012)

She's a very beautiful girl! I'm so pleased you shared her with us!!


----------

